# Fish ohio smallie in walnut creek!!!



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Caught this hog in a 5ft hole in the creek off a log. Threw in this hole about 10 times before this big gal hit, then the fight was on with her jumping 2ft out of the water. I got her into me and screamed like a little girl! I also caught a smaller largemouth and a couple sunfish.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

either your a midget and that large mouth is 6 inches or thats one heck of a river smallie...congrats man! length?


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

93stratosfishnski said:


> either your a midget and that large mouth is 6 inches or thats one heck of a river smallie...congrats man! length?


23" and I didn't get a measure on the lm I'm guessing 9-10"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Remarkable!!! It's all downhill from there though...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice Fish man! That Smallie is huge! I was thinking of getting out on the Walnut right next to my house today, although I've never had a lot of luck on the stretch. Again good job!


----------



## Hookemgood37 (Jul 27, 2013)

Awesome fish! How was the fight


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Hookemgood37 said:


> Awesome fish! How was the fight


Pretty fun considering I had to route her through branches as she's pulling my drag out on my micro-lite rod with 4 pound test on. Scared me to death when she jumped out of the water, hoping he didn't spit the hook. I was up to my waist in water so once I got the fish to me I bear hugged it and got it to the bank


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hookemgood37 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahaha nice it's never easy getting then in while wading in streams


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice fish man! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Real nice fish!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

23".....lucky!!!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go! Great fish


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice fish. Why the wader's this time of year? Seems like they would get miserable.


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

Hug a fish today! Great fish! you said 4 lb on a micro lite? Wow! Great job!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great fish man! Congrats


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> Nice fish. Why the wader's this time of year? Seems like they would get miserable.


It's actually not to bad, I sweat a little bit but not real bad. That creek water is actually pretty cool. I'd say somewhere in the 60's


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

MLSchaub said:


> Hug a fish today! Great fish! you said 4 lb on a micro lite? Wow! Great job!


That's right, I'm all about the fight and that fish gave me an awesome one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

A 23" smallmouth from a river is a fish to be double proud of. The river smallies fight like hell.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

geoffoquinn said:


> A 23" smallmouth from a river is a fish to be double proud of. The river smallies fight like hell.


It wasn't a river it was a creek that's only 10-15 yards wide, so I'm triple proud lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> It's actually not to bad, I sweat a little bit but not real bad. That creek water is actually pretty cool. I'd say somewhere in the 60's
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


First thing in the mornings checking lines, the creeks have been feeling like bath water compared to the air temperature down here! I sweat wearing un insulated waders in the fall running traps.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..one hell of a smallie!!! congrats


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

What did u catch her on?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> What did u catch her on?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


White jig head with a 3.5" finesse worm on it. She slammed it on the drop


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tom8142 (Feb 18, 2012)

Great fish! Ive been wearing my neoprene waders too. Hardly ever get hot.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Unless you have it on tape measure with pic I don't believe it... just kidding someone had to say it. That is a great smallie.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

What a pig!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice fish, half inch off state record fish

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> Nice fish, half inch off state record fish
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


To bad it didn't have the weight of the state record, I'm guessing this fish was around 3-3.5 pounds 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> To bad it didn't have the weight of the state record, I'm guessing this fish was around 3-3.5 pounds
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Infisherman conversion chart estimates weight on a 23" smallie at 7.6 lbs.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Infisherman conversion chart estimates weight on a 23" smallie at 7.6 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I can promise he didn't weigh that lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Infisherman conversion chart estimates weight on a 23" smallie at 7.6 lbs.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That conversion chart is for lake smallies....whole other animal.

23"!!! YOWZA!!! That's officially the largest smallie I've seen or even heard of taken out of an Ohio stream in over 20 years.
Congrats!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> That conversion chart is for lake smallies....whole other animal.
> 
> 23"!!! YOWZA!!! That's officially the largest smallie I've seen or even heard of taken out of an Ohio stream in over 20 years.
> Congrats!


Thank you I haven't reacted like that over a fish in a long time, my girlfriend was with me and thought I was going crazy lol she doesn't know what a big fish looks like 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> That conversion chart is for lake smallies....whole other animal.
> 
> 23"!!! YOWZA!!! That's officially the largest smallie I've seen or even heard of taken out of an Ohio stream in over 20 years.
> Congrats!


I know, but it's all I could find in a 30 second search...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> Thank you I haven't reacted like that over a fish in a long time, my girlfriend was with me and thought I was going crazy lol she doesn't know what a big fish looks like
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


As cool as that is to have your girl along...would've been nice to have someone see it that can appreciate exactly what they're looking at. You know?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Guess which creek is going to get the crap pounded of it this weekend!

Great fish, but man I hope you kept it because someone else is going to.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Guess which creek is going to get the crap pounded of it this weekend!
> 
> Great fish, but man I hope you kept it because someone else is going to.


I was wondering when the whining would start...took longer than I thought it would!


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice catch!! I wanna scream like that from a catch.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Great fish!...........Well, at least (just like most of us on this forum) Central Ohio has two Nuts.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

To be honest that's the only smallie I've caught out of there the rest has been largemouth and they are lucky to hit the 10" mark. It's not a go to spot for me I seriously got lucky and didn't think there was even a smallie in the area I was fishing


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> To be honest that's the only smallie I've caught out of there the rest has been largemouth and they are lucky to hit the 10" mark. It's not a go to spot for me I seriously got lucky and didn't think there was even a smallie in the area I was fishing
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hoover does have some big smallies! I've just never caught one.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> I was wondering when the whining would start...took longer than I thought it would!


Not whining, just don't see the benefit to naming the flow, especially one as tiny as where this one came from.


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats on the small mouth, I fish the "Nutt" all the time and its been the best creek for small mouths. Keep your eyes open in the spring time! I've caught large female large mouths that size in the "Nutt" also. You never know what lurks under the logs in the "Nutt."


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's legendary! What a catch and for the creek, bonus! Congrats that's a TROPHY among trophies. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

Im glad to see someone that fishes the "Nutt". I have been wondering if there were any good spots. Looks like its time to break out the Pelican.....


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

whoaaaaa, thats a beast on 4lb line...congrats!!


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

awesome job !!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Another piggy but this time from a little creek that flows into the scioto


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> View attachment 82330
> Another piggy but this time from a little creek that flows into the scioto
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You're on fire!


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Awesome fish, congrats


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

all I can say is wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap man you are really killin it out there, good fish!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

fish of the year IMO...


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> Remarkable!!! It's all downhill from there though...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was going to agree with you Deaz666, but he may not have hit the top of the hill yet.


----------



## yakster (May 15, 2013)

Wow! I'm jealous. Nice one


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

hang_loose said:


> I was going to agree with you Deaz666, but he may not have hit the top of the hill yet.


I sure hope not! Ive been on a pretty good streak lately of a 18-20" smallie each time out, still haven't found my 2 footer yet


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations, that is an awesome fish.


----------

